# My bird is tap dancing



## Blueracer757 (Aug 29, 2004)

I have a racing pigeon, who appears normal, however he does what I call tap dancing. Moving his feet up and down several times in succession. Possible parasites of some sort? Thanks.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*I have a racing pigeon, who appears normal, however he does what I call tap dancing. Moving his feet up and down several times in succession. Possible parasites of some sort?*

Hello Blueracer, Welcome to pigeons.com
Although I know nothing about the behavior of racing pigeons as I only take in 'rescues', I wanted to welcome you to the site. We have several racing 'experts' that will probably be on shortly who can offer their suggestions. 
Maybe he's just 'raring' to fly.  
Seriously though, he could possibly have some type of parasite. Have you checked for feather mites or those darn pesty pigeon flies.

Cindy


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Is this a young bird? 

Could be practicing how to fly for the first time, that's kind of what they do and spread their wings but if he isn't spreading his wings them maybe there is something wrong. 

I've seen this happen a few times when there is a pigeon fly on the bird, try spraying him with a anti parasite spray designed for birds, you can get some from a pigeon supply store or pet shop that carries avian products.

That's all I can think of...


----------



## Blueracer757 (Aug 29, 2004)

This is a young bird, but he has been flying for some time. I don't see any noticable parasites, but I will check on getting some kind of spray, and see if that helps.

Thanks!!


----------



## birdboy12 (Jul 27, 2004)

*bird*

Hey their is this bird doing it around a hen? or something because they sometimes do that when they are wanting to mate the pick one foot up at a time and put it back down and do it again to get the hen to notice him so he can mate with her and when he does this does he spread his tail and drag it?


----------



## birdy (Mar 18, 2004)

*Red Mites?*

Your birds might be bothered by the Red Mite. They don't live on the bird but hide in the cracks of the perches. They generally come out at night and attack the legs and feet of the pigeon. They're little vampires and suck blood. If your birds are doing a tap dance in the dark then you have them.

I have a 2 gal sprayer that I use with pyrethrin to spray the loft every 6 weeks or so. I know that Foy's sells a perch oil that is effective, too.

Good luck.

birdy


----------



## Snowbird (Jun 24, 2004)

If it is not the mites, and if your bird seems to be fit, the drummer boy deal is merely a sign of an energetic bird--very common. If it is basket day, such a bird is saying "take me, take me!"


----------



## Morgan Nic Greg (Jul 2, 2004)

Snowbird said:


> If it is not the mites, and if your bird seems to be fit, _the drummer boy deal is merely a sign of an energetic bird--very common. If it is basket day, such a bird is saying "take me, take me!"_



That is hilarious! 'I wanta go, oo, oo, me!' Like a little kids in school waving their hands to be noticed...  
Wendy


----------

